# Happy gotcha day, Skye!



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

:wiggle :mrgreen: 
One year ago today we were driving to Maine to pick up our lovely Skye. Truly it was a leap of faith that he would be the right fit for Pazu, for my son Nick,.... 
And what a happy ending for all of us :mrgreen:
Also, Skye is a leap year baby, so we celebrate his birthday on the 28 the this year! He is 7! 
What a joy he is!


----------



## Artiesmom1 (Jan 28, 2014)

Dear Skye,
A very Happy Gotcha Day!

You do not look a day over 2 yrs old!!!

I remember that day very well. I am sure you do also. Your new mom took you to your forever home.

Your mommy, daddy and 2 brothers love you very much; especially your 2 legged brother, Nick. 

You make all of them very happy! You give them so much love, laughs and cuddles...
I hope you get lots of smelly fishy food! and all the treats you want today!
And many presents!! 

love,

:bday :heart

arty


Artie (and his mom)


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

Thank you!!  
We've been spoiling him rotten today, and loving on him, lol


----------



## BigDaveyL (Jun 26, 2012)

Skye looks very happy and is lucky to have a home with you.


----------



## Mandy and Ellie (Oct 22, 2013)

Yay! Happy happy gotcha day, Skye! I know I vividly remember you going through the process of adopting Skye, and the entire forum waited anxiously as you brought him home to see if he was a good fit... and I am just so happy he is such a great fit, for you, Pazu, Nick, and for Skye! Skye is just _such_ a gorgeous boy, that picture of your son holding him is my favorite


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Happy, Happy Gotcha Day, Skye!
WOW! Hard to believe a year already! You're a Very Special Cat, you helped heal a whole family!
To many more "Gotcha Days"!
Sharon


----------



## TranquilityBlue (Nov 13, 2014)

Happy gotcha day Skye!    I know I've said this before but oh my is he such a gorgeous kitty


----------



## Azerane (Feb 26, 2015)

Happy Gotcha day!! 

Blue points... <3


----------



## Smaughunter (Feb 14, 2014)

Happy gotcha day Sky!! His fur looks so plush, I want to stick my face in it.


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

Congratulations on your Gotcha Day! May you and your family have many more blessed years with your handsome boys Skye and Pazu!


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Wow, it's been a full year already! He couldn't have been a more perfect fit with your family - all comfy with Pazu, and the pic of Nick holding him is precious! (though I must say that Nick looks a bit happier than Skye )


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Happy Gotcha Day, Skye!

What a beautiful kitty you are, and truly well adored by everyone, Pazu included.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Aww! How wonderful all this turned out. One whole year! Whodathunkit?? Happy, happy day Skye - you have been a blessing to all of us!


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

Happy Gotcha Day to Skye! Skye and Pazu are such handsome boys!


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

Thanks everyone!! We are so blessed to have our sweet kitties!! Pazu gave Skye some sneaky snuggles lol...practically sat on him...


:jump:jump


----------



## Mandy and Ellie (Oct 22, 2013)

Speechie said:


> Thanks everyone!! We are so blessed to have our sweet kitties!! Pazu gave Skye some sneaky snuggles lol...practically sat on him...
> 
> 
> :jump:jump


OMG. They are both so adorable, but Pazu's face is just the most expressive, amazingly adorable kitty face I've ever seen! I wish I could just squeeze his cute cheeks! :luv


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

Mandy and Ellie said:


> OMG. They are both so adorable, but Pazu's face is just the most expressive, amazingly adorable kitty face I've ever seen! I wish I could just squeeze his cute cheeks! :luv


:thumb Pazu has such a kitten face! I know I love to torture him with kisses:wink:


----------



## zuma (Nov 5, 2009)

Aww so cute. I would have to kiss torture these two as well.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Skye has turned into a gorgeous kitty, and Pazu's got such an adorable, innocent expression all the time.


----------

